# Pompano limit in 30 minutes !



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sometimes you have to let your instincts dictate your actions. After 1:30 minutes sitting around with my surf rods on the beach and no bites I decided to break out my jiggin rod and walk a few feet away from my surf rods and try it out. I sure made the best decision for the day, cast after cast getting hooked up and playing just like a little kid when he gets a new toy. Ended up selecting my 6 pompano out at list 10-15 that I caught in about 30-45 minutes. I was a blast, I used a pink and white jig tipped with a nice and healthy live sand flea. All the fish was in a small hole just a few feet literally down from where I had all my surf rods set up. I could of left with no fish and skunked if I don't get up from my cooler and start casting the JIG!!!!! 
Tight lines my Friends.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PaPow!!


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

So cool they were just down from where you set-up initially. Crazy, but GOOD.
Congratulations. Good eats there!


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Great job, you tapped into that school. I have jigs but haven't fished them much. How do you work the jig?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go man !


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Great job, you tapped into that school. I have jigs but haven't fished them much. How do you work the jig?


I used to fish the Jettys a lot but not lately, just way overcrowded. I usually cast as far as I can let it sink to the bottom and give slow taps as I retriev it. You will fill small bumps and just pick up the pace so the fish gets excited and will bite more aggressively. If you have sand fleas on your jig than you slow it down so he can eat the bait .


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Great Move!!! That's a day to remember. Only in my dreams have I landed that many


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet, I love catching them on a jig!
Congrats!


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dam great day congrats.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

What ever camera angle you look at it still looks wonderful. Great job there domci08!


----------

